# New to rhinestones



## Krissnanji (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to design my own tshirts from rhinestones and been doing them them hand and it's taking me ages I'm now looking at eqiupmemts to bhy like a software and cutters and a heat press I was looking at blingit and they have slot of things there which sounds good I would like any recomandations on this software thing and cutters or any other stuff out there for me to do me rhinestones on tshirts


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Kriss! I have the Bling !t software and it's really good, but for the long term you should check out Oobling Pro. It's the same as Bling !t but with a ton more features, like vectorization, which you'll want to learn once you get the basics down. It also has more fill options available. Check out Synergy 17 - Home. She's a member on the forum and has written a few articles on the startup.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t154192.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirtforums-newsletter-articles/t157338.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Try here it lists most of them.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


----------

